# Tegu Nightmares?



## slideaboot (Mar 7, 2011)

So, last night, my fiance and I were hanging out in the tegu room (the computer's in there) and all of a sudden we heard Francis (8 month old Extreme Giant) spring up from her burrow and ZIPPED across her cage, nearly flip her plastic water dish over,--this was 9 o'clock at night, mind you--she'd been down since 6 or so.

It was like she was in a bad dream and just reacted...kinda like my dog does on occassion when she's dreaming.

Anybody else had a similar experience? It kinda freaked me out for a second because she FLEW, I mean FLEW!!!


----------



## Max713 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have any input, but every time I see a post like this it just reminds me of how incredible Tegu's are, there's no limit to their personality.

Dude you leave a night on to make her feel better


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, they really make me think of them as "individuals", almost...they're all so unique and can kind of remind me of people at times.

DISCLAIMER: I am not crazy. I don't think my tegus are people.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 7, 2011)

_Dino did it sometimes,.. he would be laid out sleep and basking then start huffing and jerking like he was trying to tail whip something. He actually hit the wall one time and came walking out of his hide slowly and puffed up looking back like there was something else in there with him. 

So I opened it up, checked everything out and there's was nothing there. While I was digging through the substrate :roll: we went back to sleep on his basking spot. 

The first time it happened I cleaned everything out and sprayed it down with Provent a Mite to make sure there wasn't any insects that may be bothering him. After that I figured he was just dreaming._


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 7, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Dino did it sometimes,.. he would be laid out sleep and basking then start huffing and jerking like he was trying to tail whip something. He actually hit the wall one time and came walking out of his hide slowly and puffed up looking back like there was something else in there with him.
> 
> So I opened it up, checked everything out and there's was nothing there. While I was digging through the substrate :roll: we went back to sleep on his basking spot.
> 
> The first time it happened I cleaned everything out and sprayed it down with Provent a Mite to make sure there wasn't any insects that may be bothering him. After that I figured he was just dreaming._




I'M NOT ALONE!!! 

Isn't that crazy? How often did it happen? If Aesop had the same behavior, it'd probably scare ME, considering how big he is. If he just sprinted head-first out of a dead-sleep, I'm scared to think about the kind of damage he could do! 

SO.....Tegu dreams...do we believe in 'em?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 7, 2011)

_As for him darting out of his hide and to the other side of his enclosure,.. that happened more often when he was smaller. Maybe once every other week or so that I noticed. After wards he sat there for a minute then he either went back to sleep where he was or he went back to his hide. 

As he got older he didn't run as far,.. it was more posturing then anything else. But when he whipped because of his size no matter where you were in the house you stopped what you were doing because you heard it. Even then he wouldn't always run out he would be in there just huffing away with his eyes closed. 

I always wondered what my pets dreamed about. :-D _


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would frequently hear a quick huff and puff when i was up around 3:00am cramming for tests. Just one quick one then quite. I never really thought anything of it though.


----------

